# If money was no object, what dressage saddle would you have?



## Squeak (28 April 2017)

So unfortunately money is an object but I still have a, hopefully, pretty healthy budget for a 2nd hand saddle. The make I usually go for don't work for my horse so I've got to look at others. What do you all recommend/ what would be your dream dressage saddle?


----------



## DirectorFury (28 April 2017)

Equipe Viktoria in brown. £4k is a bit out of my price range though!


----------



## Squeak (28 April 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Equipe Viktoria in brown. £4k is a bit out of my price range though!
		
Click to expand...

I have been eyeing up the equipe's so will be very interested to know if other people recommend them as well. Definitely couldn't stretch to the 4K (4.5!!! when I googled) but a secondhand one may hopefully fall in to my price range so I'm still dreaming!


----------



## Auslander (28 April 2017)

Schleese Obrigado. I want one so badly!! https://schleese.com/product/obrigado-dressage-saddle/


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 April 2017)

ive ridden in some expensive saddles but always preferred my albion legend which cost me £600 second hand...my friend rode my horse and hated the saddle so you need to try lots and may find that a cheaper one suits you and your horse best....


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 April 2017)

Auslander said:



			Schleese Obrigado. I want one so badly!! https://schleese.com/product/obrigado-dressage-saddle/

Click to expand...

Cripes, that's bloody lovely!


----------



## sychnant (28 April 2017)

Barrie Swain Semiflex in brown with giant blocks - lucky, as that's what I have! It's soo comfortable!

It was advertised on Preloved for around £800, didn't sell, so was put on Ebay with a 99p start. I got it for £270!


----------



## Wheels (28 April 2017)

Wow

I have one anyway and wouldn't want anything else


----------



## Goldenstar (28 April 2017)

I love the saddle I have it fits me and it fits my horse.
It's a Fairfax .


----------



## {97702} (28 April 2017)

I'd have a made to measure Harry Dabbs Classic Extra dressage saddle - not hugely expensive (about £2.5k?) but I have their GP in the same model and it is dreamy to ride in, and fits me and Jensen perfectly


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 April 2017)

have you looked on bd classified. there are a couple of fairfax dressage saddles for less than 2k and an equipe viktoria for 3k


----------



## ycbm (28 April 2017)

Wheels said:



			Wow

I have one anyway and wouldn't want anything else
		
Click to expand...

This. I won't put any other saddle on a horse. It's the only treed saddle that allows the shoulders total freedom because of ours carbon fibre jointed twist.

I've been lending my spare to a friend whose horse has been fitted by one top class saddle fitter after another, none of whom managed to stop his shoulder atrophy. He's gone up a gullet plate in size in a month.


----------



## Vodkagirly (28 April 2017)

I'd love to try a bua saddle,  love the ideas behind the design.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 April 2017)

sychnant said:



			Barrie Swain Semiflex in brown with giant blocks - lucky, as that's what I have! It's soo comfortable!

It was advertised on Preloved for around £800, didn't sell, so was put on Ebay with a 99p start. I got it for £270!
		
Click to expand...

I am insanely jealous! Thats what I want/need! I cant afford a new one so am keeping an eye out for second hand but they dont come up in 16.5" very often!


----------



## milliepops (28 April 2017)

Very fond of my equipe emporio tbh,  I'd love a wow for kira tho


----------



## Puddleduck (28 April 2017)

Another vote for WOW


----------



## Squeak (28 April 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			have you looked on bd classified. there are a couple of fairfax dressage saddles for less than 2k and an equipe viktoria for 3k
		
Click to expand...

Ooh thanks, I will go and have a look.  Fairfax is one that I'm really interested in so I'd love to know anyone's opinion on them if they have one or have used one.


----------



## Squeak (28 April 2017)

Puddleduck said:



			Another vote for WOW
		
Click to expand...

Wow isn't a make I know very well, I'll go and give them a google


----------



## chestnut cob (29 April 2017)

Leo Walker - Try a 17in. I had a BS made a couple of years ago & they told me their saddles tend to come up a bit small. I wanted 16.5in as that's what my jumping saddle is but they told me to go for 17in as their seats are apparently on the small side (and it's not that I think I'm much thinner than I actually am so they tactfully tried to move me to a bigger saddle!).

I have a BS with holistic tree but would love a Semiflex DR!


----------



## Leo Walker (29 April 2017)

chestnut cob said:



			Leo Walker - Try a 17in. I had a BS made a couple of years ago & they told me their saddles tend to come up a bit small. I wanted 16.5in as that's what my jumping saddle is but they told me to go for 17in as their seats are apparently on the small side (and it's not that I think I'm much thinner than I actually am so they tactfully tried to move me to a bigger saddle!).

I have a BS with holistic tree but would love a Semiflex DR!
		
Click to expand...

They are compact and they have upswept panels which helps, but 17" is still to long. Hes built to drive not ride sadly. I've managed to get hold of an older 16.5" with a 17" seat on it for him, VSD and I'm going to have the flaps changed and big blocks put on. But I still start practically drooling at the thought of one of those semi-flex dressage with the huge blocks! :lol:


----------



## Nici (29 April 2017)

The Hermes saddle: http://uk.hermes.com/equestrian/for...ege-arcon-std-taquet-long-noir-175-98493.html
I once went to their store in London to talk about their handmade saddles and they let me sit on one of them - so comfortable!


----------



## only_me (29 April 2017)

A saddle that comes with valegro attached to it 

I love my dr saddle, it's an ideal toshibna. Very comfy!


----------



## Nici (29 April 2017)

only_me said:



			A saddle that comes with valegro attached to it 

Click to expand...

Teehee


----------



## spacefaer (29 April 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			I'd love to try a bua saddle,  love the ideas behind the design.
		
Click to expand...

I've ridden in a jumping Bua - it was on a horse that was cold backed in any other make,  but wasn't in this.  Really interesting concept - I don't know how a dressage saddle would feel but it was great to jump in and they're surprisingly inexpensive (in comparison to others mentioned here! )


----------



## BarbieHorse (30 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			This. I won't put any other saddle on a horse. It's the only treed saddle that allows the shoulders total freedom because of ours carbon fibre jointed twist.

I've been lending my spare to a friend whose horse has been fitted by one top class saddle fitter after another, none of whom managed to stop his shoulder atrophy. He's gone up a gullet plate in size in a month.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to butt in on someone else's thread, but I'd love to know a bit more about the Wow saddles. When you say he's gone up a gullet plate does that mean you can change these and adjust the width? And are these the saddles that you change the flaps on so you have one saddle with different flaps for dressage, jumping etc? Or can you get, for example, a deeper seat for dressage and a flatter one for jumping? In the depths of saddle hunting atm!


----------



## ycbm (30 April 2017)

BarbieHorse said:



			Sorry to butt in on someone else's thread, but I'd love to know a bit more about the Wow saddles. When you say he's gone up a gullet plate does that mean you can change these and adjust the width? And are these the saddles that you change the flaps on so you have one saddle with different flaps for dressage, jumping etc? Or can you get, for example, a deeper seat for dressage and a flatter one for jumping? In the depths of saddle hunting atm!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they sell about fifteen different gullet plate sizes, some in a v or a u shape.

You can also change the air in the air bags to perfect the fit.

You can change the flaps on the seat but I would never recommend doing it on a regular basis, it's a fiddle. 

There are half a dozen different seat designs.


----------



## LadySam (30 April 2017)

Nici said:



			The Hermes saddle: http://uk.hermes.com/equestrian/for...ege-arcon-std-taquet-long-noir-175-98493.html
I once went to their store in London to talk about their handmade saddles and they let me sit on one of them - so comfortable!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, that does look nice.  I've wondered about Hermes saddles.  I know saddlery is where they started before they became a luxury brand for handbags and perfume, but I wondered if their saddles were still any good or just a 'label'.  You don't hear of people using them much.  Well, I don't.


----------



## BarbieHorse (30 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			Yes, they sell about fifteen different gullet plate sizes, some in a v or a u shape.

You can also change the air in the air bags to perfect the fit.

You can change the flaps on the seat but I would never recommend doing it on a regular basis, it's a fiddle. 

There are half a dozen different seat designs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - they sound interesting but I think the airbags could be problematic as I doubt there are too many saddlers around here qualified to adjust them.


----------



## HappyDayz (30 April 2017)

I have just had the Albion Fabrento fitted to my horse, by far the comfiest and well fitting saddle that we tried. The Fairfax Gareth was a close second but the blocks were in a better place on the Albion, it is dreamy!


----------



## Nici (30 April 2017)

LadySam said:



			Oooh, that does look nice.  I've wondered about Hermes saddles.  I know saddlery is where they started before they became a luxury brand for handbags and perfume, but I wondered if their saddles were still any good or just a 'label'.  You don't hear of people using them much.  Well, I don't.
		
Click to expand...

It's funny really that they still make saddles, isn't it! 
If I get £6000 to spare for a saddle, I think that's the one I would opt for.


----------



## Wheels (30 April 2017)

BarbieHorse said:



			Thanks - they sound interesting but I think the airbags could be problematic as I doubt there are too many saddlers around here qualified to adjust them.
		
Click to expand...

You might be surprised!  Where abouts are you?


----------



## horselady (30 April 2017)

Easytrek treeless dressage cut saddle. The one I have! It's great and super super comfy. It was £300.


----------



## pennandh (30 April 2017)

I have yet to find a dressage saddle that didn't have too high a cantle for my liking (is it really only me that finds them incredibly annoying?); so I'd almost definitely end up with something more like the Dever working hunter saddle I used to loan - very straight cut, minimal knee rolls, and a fairly flat seat. In brown, because black tack is for carriage horses.

Actually, in an ideal world I'd have a custom made side-saddle, because I like them better, but it never hurts to be in possession of a cross-saddle in case someone else needs to ride the pony.


----------



## nikkimariet (30 April 2017)

I bought it anyway. Prestige Helen mono. 

My back has never been better and Fig loves it. Totally worth it!


----------



## Sags_Deer (1 May 2017)

Not worried by make it totally depends on what would fit my horse


----------



## Hannahgb (2 May 2017)

I adore my Harry Dabbs. Its been fitted to the horse beautifully but also designed with the knee blocks etc to fit me. Plus is really easy to alter the fit for the horse


----------



## Embo (2 May 2017)

pennandh said:



			I have yet to find a dressage saddle that didn't have too high a cantle for my liking (is it really only me that finds them incredibly annoying?)...
		
Click to expand...

Nope, me too. My Silhouette is OK, but sadly doesn't fit B properly. We are making do padding it out atm (under saddler advice) whilst we look for something else. I tried a Monarch, but it was far too deep! 

Need to find something that will fit B but that doesn't have a bucket seat


----------



## Squeak (9 May 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. Such a lot of options! I had a brilliant time at badminton talking to all the saddlers. There were a couple that I didn't get a chance to speak to and a couple that were very interesting. Still trying to decide which it will be so going to get a saddler who stocks a few different makes out so I can see what my horse thinks of them (luckily I don't think they stock the Hermes, as being the most expensive, it would definitely be his choice!!)


----------



## j1ffy (10 May 2017)

Another who bought it anyway...I love my Bliss Paramour saddle, puts me in a great position and the horses love it too. Loads of customisation options and all made to order. I'd get the jump saddle too if money really wasn't an issue!


----------



## ycbm (10 May 2017)

pennandh said:



			I have yet to find a dressage saddle that didn't have too high a cantle for my liking .
		
Click to expand...

On a WOW saddle, you can fit any seat with dressage flaps, even a cross country one with no cantle at all


----------



## Batgirl (10 May 2017)

I have the one - AVA Saddles.  Made to measure £1750.

I couldn't find anything to fit mine (inlcuding WOW which was my first choice).  His wither grew a couple of inches, his gullet size increased (predicted by the saddler and fitted large and padded to start), padding slowly removed as he adjusted and now I have a happy horse, a comfy saddle and wouldn't change it for all the tea in China.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 May 2017)

I love my Equipe Rose but if money were no object I'd have an Equipe Viktoria


----------



## BandL (17 May 2017)

I adored my WOW dressage saddle. I have since bought a WOW GP saddle for my young horse and I'm having to put my WOW dressage up for sale as I cant justify it for my old boy who I now just a happy hacker. I love how adaptable they are and how comfy and secure I feel when riding in them. My only criticism would be how heavy they are but I believe the new models are lighter and, therefor, if money was no object a brand new WOW saddle would be my choice!


----------



## Casey76 (17 May 2017)

One that fits both me and my pony?

I have a pretty spectacular Prestige Venus K mono, but the blocks are too long for my short thighs, so it is uncomfortable to ride in   It cost more than my pony too! *boo*


----------



## horselady (17 May 2017)

One of the things I love most about my easytreck is how light it is.


----------

